# How do I get soft white look in my photos?



## tiberiusgaze (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi,
I am new to LR  and have been using my own workflows for editing my pictures. I am really impressed by photographs that some wedding/portrait photographers achieve and post on their websites. From what I understand, they are achieving this through post processing using Photoshop (Layers, blur etc). I am wondering if this can be achieved through LR workflow. (I am not to keen to deep dive into PS at the moment )

http://www.christinemeintjes.com/category/weddings/


----------



## Sean McCormack (Oct 3, 2014)

tiberiusgaze said:


> Hi,
> I am new to LR  and have been using my own workflows for editing my pictures. I am really impressed by photographs that some wedding/portrait photographers achieve and post on their websites. From what I understand, they are achieving this through post processing using Photoshop (Layers, blur etc). I am wondering if this can be achieved through LR workflow. (I am not to keen to deep dive into PS at the moment )
> 
> http://www.christinemeintjes.com/category/weddings/



There's a lot of photos there.. You can use the Radial filter with -100 sharpness to create blur. To get a really light airy field, apply the fading trick from this video http://lightroom-blog.com/2011/04/14/faded-and-toned-preset-building-tips/


----------

